# Looking for Professional Marine Tank Builder with Maintenance



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I am looking for a professional marine tank builder who can also do maintenance of a big tank (over 150 gallons) . 

Someone who is in the business for a long time, who has competitive prices and reliable.

Suggestions, referrals will be much appreciated! 

Cheers Everyone!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Have sent you PM, please check for details.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

We have multiple tanks in the greater Toronto area, I dont think there is an area we dont service as of now.
Shoot Flavio the owner an email at [email protected]
Have a look at install section of the website as we also do the maint. on most of those tanks.
Matt


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> We have multiple tanks in the greater Toronto area, I dont think there is an area we dont service as of now.
> Shoot Flavio the owner an email at [email protected]
> Have a look at install section of the website as we also do the maint. on most of those tanks.
> Matt


Gotta second Matt Here, They do a Great job and a Great price...


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Coral reef shop is the other place I would contact. Shawn does/did do install's and maint. I have seen a tank that was built for a customer. Nice tank, clean silicone, and it drilled nicely.

Ryan, at Rivers 2 Oceans used to do some setups. Not sure if that is part of what he does anymore though.


----------

